# Amplificador Technichs SA-EX140 , quema altavoces de 150 W



## charlieintentar (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola. Tengo éste problema. Tengo un amplificador Technichs SA-EX140 y desde hace mil años lo uso con parlantes de 20  o  30 W sin ningún tipo de problemas (obviamente no los escucho al máximo de volumen) pero jamás se me ha quemado ninguno. Ahora bien, cuando le conecto cajas de 2150 o de 200  W, me los descona, y eso que tampoco los pongo al máximo. Supuestamente éste amplificador es de 140 W. No entiendo cual es la falla, alguien podría ayudarme? Como verán soy aficionado en ésto así que no comprendo términos demasiado técnicos. Lo único que se es que el amplificador es de 8 Ohms y siempre lo uso con parlantes de 8 Ohms. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 4, 2007)

Que raro, puede ser que los parlantes realmente no sean de 200 o de 150 W pero no los tendría que desconar, pregunta, los parlantes distorsionan cuando le das potencia? Si es así es por que los parlantes son chicos para tu amplificador, ¿los parlantes son de 200 pmpo o rms? ya que tu amplificador es de 140 W RMS, bueno si no prueba con unos parlantes bien grandes 15 pulgadas o lo mas grande que tengas y cuentame, saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 4, 2007)

Aclara si los parlantes son RMS o PMPO, a grandes rasgos es + o - así:
20W RMS = 200W PMPO
30W RMS = 300W PMPO

Del amplificador no hay ninguna duda son 140W RMS.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es la polaridad, hace la prueba de la pila de 1,5v y fijate para que lado se mueve el parlante. Si va para adelante esta correcta la polaridad y es la que indica la pila.


----------



## charlieintentar (Ene 5, 2007)

Ante todo mil gracias por responderme, Gston y Nilfred, espero hayan empezado muy bien el año !!!
Los woofers son parlantes de 16 pulgadas. No se desconan de golpe con un pico sino que comienzan a sonar "feo" de a poquito hasta que un dia la distorsión ya es muy grande. Los tweeters (son de las cornetas pero las rectangulares, "para voces" las llaman) sí: dejan de funcionar de golpe un día cualquiera, porque sí. 
Son cagas grandotas, estilo discoteca. Lo mas curioso es que los parlantes chicos  (unos pyramid 4080 y unos audinac 721 (viejisimos, originales, tienen aún el carton de los conos de fabrica y suenan con unos bajos y agudos hermosos) que tengo (de 30 y 40 wats respectivamente) jamás se me desconaron y los uso mas o menos al mismo volumen que cuando uso los otros. En los audinac y los pyramid se escucha siempre mejor, mas claros los bajos, mas fuerza noto. En los de 150 (aparentemente son 150 rms a juzgar por el tamaño de las cajas y los parlantes -además el tipo que me los vendió me dijo eso - como que nunca suenan con gran potencia. 
Es muy raro no se que hacer,pensé en comprar parlantes de 100 watts y ponerlos en lugar de los 150 y nunca subirlo a tope de volumen, para seguir la lógica de que los parlantes mas chicos nunca se me queman y los de mas watts si, que opinan?





			
				gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> que raro puede ser que loos parlantes realmente no sean de 200w o de 150w pero no los tendria que desconar pregunta los parlantyes distorcionan cuando le das potencia?si es asi es por que los parlantes son chicos para tu amplificadorlos parlantes son de 200 pmpo o rms ya que tu amplificador es de 140w RMS bue  o si no prueba con unos parlantes bien grandes 15 pulgadas o lo mas grande que tengas y cuentamesaludos


----------



## HBL (Sep 5, 2007)

PUDISTE RESOLVER TU PROBLEMA DE LOS ALTAVOCES??


----------



## charlieintentar (Sep 15, 2007)

Desde hace meses que estoy trabajando con parlantes de 70 wats, sin llegar a ponerlos al mango (para no desconarlos) y hasta ahora no he tenido ningun problema. Ampli de 170 watts: parlantes de 70 watts sin ponerlos al mango. No es muy lógico, pero funcionó  (parece). Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Sep 15, 2007)

¿Haz tenido en cuenta las impedancias?

Saludos


----------

